# Flat paint over satin



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Is it okay to use flat paint for the third coat of dark terracottta over the first two coats of satin? I want to avoid any sheen with the light in this small area which is within a larger room of lighter colored walls. It's a small seating area under the upper staircase with tall angled walls (really neat area). Will have a lamp illuminating the dark walls.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You should be fine but may need a touch up or full second coat of flat to fully cover the satin sheen, especially if you do not use a thick enough nap roller cover. You don't want to put on too much paint but those thin nap, crappy roller covers are worthless for paint. I never use anything thinner than 3/8" and usually start with 1/2" even for flat. Increase the nap for textured walls if you need to do so. Make sure the satin has dried before your final flat coat.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Satin dried last night....do you think one coat will cover (two coats of satin) or should I plan on two? Trying to decide how much paint to buy. One quart per coat in this area.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

As long as the color is basically the same, I think one coat with a nice roller cover should do the trick. Don't rinse out the roller cover so it is ready for touching up. Just wrap it in plastic and stick it in the fridge so you don't lose the paint in it. I cannot cure in that temperature. 

A tree hugger sidebar: I seldom rinse out roller covers as they never seem to perform the same and it seems a little weird to use hundreds of gallons of fresh drinking water to save a $3-4 roller cover?


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Never really thought about it that way, but I do wash and re-use rollers now as opposed to throwing them away in the past. I do wrap in plastic and keep in fridge if I will be using again (same paint) in real near future.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

One full coat did it and it looks great!


----------

